# Question on in hull transducer for Ranger 1850 Reata



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

I have a 2012 Ranger 1850 Reata. I want to test it and wanted to see if the area near live well pumps would be a good area. Their is a small hatch that gives access to that area near stern live well. I will not get installed by dealer for a few weeks if I get positive comments here. I am looking at getting a Garmin GT15 to use with my 73dv or 840xs appreciate your input. I like to hear from Ranger 1850 owners from 05 thru 2012.


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Problem solved. I found area in area by my 150 that has panel that lifts out and have access to extreme back of stern. I saw the lowrance transducer to the right and will put the Garmin to center left.


----------

